# Giant Freezer Score



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

My boss is selling her *18 cubic foot* deep freeze. For *FIFTY DOLLARS*... I jumped RIGHT on that! Im so excited I'm a little giddy haha. That's an 11 foot jump in freezer space! We have enough room for meat for months!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What a great score!


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Just got the new freezer! It's insanely big!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to go insanely meat shopping! Lol!


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeeees! ALL THE MEATS!


----------

